# Marineland Magnum 350 Dual Purpose Canister Filter



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

So I'm looking at a Marineland Magnum 350 Dual Purpose Canister Filter, Thing is... I've never met anyone that has one. How well do they work? do they really polish as stated? Any ifo would be great.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never used one, but wouldn't want to change a filter as often as I've read you'll need to with this unit to not affect the flow rates. Sounds like it works great though.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got two of them, a pro and the cheaper one, the cheaper one is a 1988 model and still running on the same motor. I change filter media in them once a week.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm looking into a canister filter too. Either gonna go with the marineland c series canister or the sun sun canister.its identical to the marineland and is supposedly made by the same company that makes the marineland. I'm gonna try and find the link for the sun sun


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Today I talked to a guy at "That fish place" He said that they were over rated. he said they were really no better than any other hang on your tank filter. So I really dont know. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

That's why I was thinking of just going with the sun sun.it $77 plus $20 shipping and there was a guy that flow tested it and said it flowed more gph then some of his more expensive models.plus that one had a built in uv light.

Here's a link to the sun sun archer772 put me on to this.he has used it for 9 months with no problems
Aquarium 3 Stage CANISTER FILTER + 9W UV Sterilizer - eBay (item 360287941102 end time Oct-05-10 11:44:30 PDT)

And here is a link that archer gave me also from another forum where a guy bought and tested the sun sun
SUNSUN HW-302 Outside Filter setup & test - Aquaria Central


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

I used a cascade (1000 I think)for like two years. I used it in a turtle set up with lots of gold fish and live plants. They are pretty cheap(ebay sub $100). One hting that is nice about them is they allow yo to pack them any way you want, no restrictions. It always worked great for me. I'm just looking to try something new.


----------

